# ¿Qué fundamento democrático tiene la "disciplina de voto"?



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2014)

Si cada diputado y cada senador representa la voluntad de sus votantes y no exclusivamente la voluntad de su PARTIDO, ¿por qué es inexcusable la llamada "disciplina de voto"?

¿Podría un diputado o senador votar en conciencia y honor en contra de la voluntad de su partido o por el contrario la obediencia es indiscutible?

Igual que cualquier profesional puede alegar razones morales para no ejercer su labor en un momento determinado ¿no podrían hacer lo mismo los representantes de los ciudadanos?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sekum (2 Jun 2014)

Pueden hacerlo, pero no volverían a aparecer en ninguna lista.


----------



## silenus (2 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si cada diputado y cada senador representa la voluntad de sus votantes...



Ah, pero es que conoce la voluntad de sus votantes?


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2014)

Sekum dijo:


> Pueden hacerlo, pero no volverían a aparecer en ninguna lista.



Al día de hoy el PSOE mismo corre el riesgo de desaparecer de las instituciones.

¿No es un momento clave para mostrar gallardía y visión de Estado?

¿Es mucho pedir para el PSOE?


----------



## cifuentes (2 Jun 2014)

La proporcionalidad y las listas cerradas y bloqueadas.

Seamos realistas, el 90% de los votantes de una lista, no conoce mas alla del número 2 de los candidatos por su provincia y no tiene ni idea de sus ideas politicas.

Con circunscripciones más pequeñas y candidatos unicos por sistema mayoritario, si se prioriza la libertad de voto porque todos conocen las ideas de sus candidatos.

En realidad, a dia de hoy, yo no se si a los q voté en las ultimas generales son mayoria republicana o monarquica, yo voté por un partido y no sé ni quien eran la mitad de los de esa lista, por lo que así tampoco se puede apelar a la libertad de voto.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2014)

silenus dijo:


> Ah, pero es que conoce la voluntad de sus votantes?



Hombre... pues deberían.

Les pagan por eso, me parece.


----------



## silenus (2 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hombre... pues deberían.
> 
> Les pagan por eso, me parece.



Congreso: 350 diputados

Votantes: 36.000.000 

Cada diputado representa a 102.000 votantes en promedio. Saber su voluntad en cada votación es un poco difícil.

Dicho esto es cierto que por ejemplo en Reino Unido cada diputado representa a su distrito y puede votar contra su propio partido, pero obviamente tampoco conoce la voluntad de toda la gente de su distrito, solo la de los lobbies locales que son los que se encargarán de apoyarle para su reelección.

No digo que sea peor ni mejor sistema, sólo que tampoco es verdaderamente representativo.


----------



## -TSG- (2 Jun 2014)

Realmente representan al pueblo soberano, no a sus votantes. La disciplina de voto es solo una marrullería legal de tantas, cada representante puede votar lo que le salga del rabo, no hay mandato imperativo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Jun 2014)

Está prohibida por la constitución. Esta prohibe expresamente el mandato imperativo.


----------



## kikepm (2 Jun 2014)

El mandato imperativo está prohibido exprésamente por la SAGRADA CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA (art. 67.2), pero *los partidos políticos*, como buenos estamentos antidemocráticos y al servicio de las élites que son, 

*SE LA PASAN POR EL FORRO DE LOS COJONES*


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2014)

cifuentes dijo:


> La proporcionalidad y las listas cerradas y bloqueadas.
> 
> Seamos realistas, el 90% de los votantes de una lista, no conoce mas alla del número 2 de los candidatos por su provincia y no tiene ni idea de sus ideas politicas.
> 
> ...



Es decir, asegura usted que los votos de diputados y senadores se deben a la voluntad del PARTIDO y no a la coherencia política.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es decir, asegura usted que los votos de diputados y senadores se deben a la voluntad del PARTIDO y no a la coherencia política.



Pues considero que cada miembro de las Cortes, con independencia del partido que sea, se debe antes a los ciudadanos que a su propio partido. Si ese "representante" de la voluntad popular no sabe lo que quiere el pueblo al que representa no debería ocupar el cargo que ostenta. Los diputados y senadores están para representar al pueblo no a los partidos.

Señores, un poquito más de gallardía y un poquito menos de sumisión.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jun 2014)

Pregunta:

¿Por qué un miembro del PP está "obligado" a votar en contra de su conciencia y honor?


----------



## paconan (3 Jun 2014)

No, tiene fundamento mamandurrio clientelar


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2014)

Y, exactamente. ¿En qué momento entendiste que la "disciplina de voto" tiene un "fundamento democrático". ¿Fue el mismo día que explicaste a tu colega que el Pornotube tiene un "fundamento educativo"?


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Jun 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...arar-revuelta-interna-contra-monarquia-2.html


----------



## tothewebs (4 Jun 2014)

fundamento democratico, ninguno.

porque el que se mueve no sale en la foto

porque la disciplina de voto fomenta el pensamiento unico y el totalitarismo

porque la disciplina de voto deberia ser un delito, por ser inconstitucional, expresamente prohibida.

porque si las leyes emanadas del legislativo, estan por esto mismo, viciadas en origen, todas deberian ser nulas.

porque si admitimos esto sobrarían 340 diputados, para votar que lo hagan por whassap se ahorrarian muchos sueldos, dietas y mamandurrias.

porque si cada diputado tuviese libertad de eleccion, ahi se darían los verdaderos y productivos debates, en los que se aprobarian leyes sostenidas en argumentos y no en rodillos.


----------



## BillyJoe (4 Jun 2014)

silenus dijo:


> Dicho esto es cierto que por ejemplo en Reino Unido cada diputado representa a su distrito y puede votar contra su propio partido, pero obviamente tampoco conoce la voluntad de toda la gente de su distrito, solo la de los lobbies locales que son los que se encargarán de apoyarle para su reelección.



A mi es el sistema que más me gusta, pero también es cierto que castiga de forma terrible a las opciones minoritarias: sólo puede ganar uno por distrito. Ser la segunda/tercera opción en todo el país te da cero representantes.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 11:56 ----------




Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues considero que cada miembro de las Cortes, con independencia del partido que sea, se debe antes a los ciudadanos que a su propio partido.



Eso se llama "patriotismo". Y en Españistán se ha decidido que el "patriotismo" es cosa de franquistas, nazis y gentes de mal vivir. ::::

Y así nos va.


----------



## caladbolg (4 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si cada diputado y cada senador representa la voluntad de sus votantes y no exclusivamente la voluntad de su PARTIDO, ¿por qué es inexcusable la llamada "disciplina de voto"?
> 
> ¿Podría un diputado o senador votar en conciencia y honor en contra de la voluntad de su partido o por el contrario la obediencia es indiscutible?
> 
> ...



Uno cuando vota no vota a un diputado, vota a una lista cerrada, el diputado no esta en esa lista por tener unas ideas u otras, esta alli por lamer los cipotes adecuados en el aparato del partido.
En resumen no es que el diputado desconozca llas opiniones de "sus representados", es que "sus representados" desconocen las opiniones de su representante. para que haya libertad de voto cada representante tendria que ser elegido a titulo personal y exponiendo sus ideas personales mientras tanto solo es un automata que pulsa el boton que mandan desde el aparato


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Jun 2014)

Votan en función del partido y no de la circunscripción a la que representan...No sé para que coño presentan listas. Si fuera como en EEUU que todavía tienen más vínculo con los votantes...Pero aquí no tiene el menor sentido. De hecho podríamos quedarnos con un diputado por partido (ponderando en las votaciones) y el sistema no sería menos representativo...El resto van a apretar el botón que les manden y a abuchear al oponente.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jun 2014)

¡Con la ilusión que fuisteis capaces de transmitir! ¡Con las ganas de pelea que conseguisteis contagiar! Joaquín, Manolo, Felipe, Bono, Ibarra… ¿qué ha sido de vosotros? ¿dónde está vuestro otro yo? No me puedo creer que todo aquello fuera mentira. Joaquín (Leguina), ¿dónde está aquel combativo joven, curtido en el Chile de Allende, que consiguió ser el primer presidente de la Comunidad de Madrid y que durante doce años puso en marcha tantas iniciativas de izquierda? ¿Qué ha sido de ti, para que te dediques ahora a lanzar vituperios contra todo aquello que pone en cuestión las cosas que no te gusta oír? No digo que las compartas, pero ¿por qué no las respetas? ¿por qué las descalificas? O tú, Manolo (Chaves), casi veinte años poniendo Andalucía en el mapa con logros sociales importantes y ahora defendiendo el galimatías en el que anda metido tu querida organización… Estás a punto, además, de votar “sí” a mano alzada a la continuidad del régimen monárquico. Buen remate para tu carrera. Claro, que como dice tu portavoz Soraya, en el fondo tenéis alma republicana, que hay que ver lo despistado que ando yo.

¿Qué ha sido de aquel partido socialista que era capaz de mover masas y remover conciencias? ¿qué mosca le ha picado a su otrora carismático líder Felipe, (se llama como el heredero, ¿no es maravilloso?) para que ahora, cada vez que habla, suelte por su boca barbaridades que al menos yo pensaba que nunca le escucharía? O Ibarra, o Bono, aunque este último, la verdad, siempre apuntó maneras. Dime, Alfredo, ¿qué puñetas os ha pasado para desconectar de vuestras esencias, o de lo que nos creíamos que eran vuestras esencias y por eso os votábamos?

En aquel entonces, cuando os comprábamos vuestros “rompedores e ilusionantes” mensajes, nunca pude imaginarme que treinta años después ibais a parecer tales caricaturas de vosotros mismos. Os escucho y no doy crédito. Erais nuestros ídolos, matábamos por vosotros y por vuestras ideas o por lo que yo creía que eran vuestras ideas, y que en un tiempo coincidían con las mías. ¿Qué coño nos ha pasado? ¿Es a vosotros a quienes la vejez sienta fatal o es a nosotros? ¿Tan difícil os resulta admitir que las cosas ya no son como eran, que nada va ya por donde iba entonces? ¿Tan complicado es entender que el mundo es ya de nuestros hijos, de la gente de la edad de Alberto Garzón, Teresa Rodríguez, Pablo Iglesias o Beatriz Talegón? Ellos nos están diciendo -educadamente- que se ha acabado ya el cachondeo de tantos años y llevan razón. El rollo ahora es otro y tiene que ser otro.

Un rollo en el que la corrupción, el tráfico de influencias y las connivencias de bancos, eléctricas y demás grandes empresas con el poder pasen a ser asunto del pasado. Una manera de hacer política que corrija los vicios adquiridos, unos modos y maneras que han acabado desembocando en los intolerables desmanes perpetrados por la derecha del pp durante los últimos dos años y medio. Hubo un tiempo, menor del que creéis, en que lo vuestro tuvo su mérito, luego se torció y ahora hacéis el ridículo invocándolo, añorándolo, encastillándoos. Tenéis que retiraros ya y en serio, no de boquilla, y hacerlo con la mayor elegancia posible.

Le pasasteis el testigo a un añejo Rubalcaba que ha acabado dejando el patio como unos zorros, un secretario general que dimite al ralentí y que intenta ignorar a sus militantes a la hora de renovar el negocio. Un responsable de partido al que parece importarle un bledo lo que piensen sus todavía votantes a la hora de apuntalar la monarquía, demonizar el derecho a decidir de los catalanes o sentar las bases de una gran coalición anunciada en su día por Cañete y hasta por Felipe González.

¿Tan complicado es dejar paso y hacerlo con señorío? ¿Por qué os resistís, dinosaurios míos? ¿por qué desaprovecháis la oportunidad de pasar a la historia como gente que le dio a este país en su momento un meneo de verdadero órdago y a partir de ahí supisteis quitaros de en medio para que ahora sea la generación de nuestros hijos la que haga lo mismo a la manera como ellos entienden que deben hacerlo?

Un paso atrás, por favor. Fuisteis protagonistas de un buen trozo, de una intensa etapa de la historia de España. Mi propuesta: haceos a un lado de una puta vez antes de acabar convertidos en tristes juguetes rotos, dejad de entorpecer con declaraciones de abuelo cebolleta, relajaos… y disfrutad el momento, que se está poniendo muy interesante. Y más que se pondrá cuando acabéis entendiendo el mensaje.

Las carga el diablo Â» Los juguetes rotos del psoe


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues considero que cada miembro de las Cortes, con independencia del partido que sea, se debe antes a los ciudadanos que a su propio partido. Si ese "representante" de la voluntad popular no sabe lo que quiere el pueblo al que representa no debería ocupar el cargo que ostenta. Los diputados y senadores están para representar al pueblo no a los partidos.
> 
> Señores, un poquito más de gallardía y un poquito menos de sumisión.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



La dirección del partido sancionaría con 600 euros al que votara en contra.


Rubalcaba trata de impedir la indisciplina entre las filas socialistas. 

El Partido Socialista ha reclamado a sus diputados que mantengan la disciplina de voto en la sesión del próximo miércoles 11 de junio, donde la Cámara baja dará vía libre, si se cumplen todos los pronósticos, a la ley sobre la sucesión del Rey. Eso sí, no lo hará sin polémica, ya que en las filas socialistas algunos diputados no esconden su malestar con Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba por rechazar cualquier debate interno sobre la convocatoria de un referéndum. Muchos, incluso, han insinuado que votarán en contra.

Así es el caso de los tres diputados que han solicitado formalmente libertad de voto a la dirección del grupo socialista, el donostiarra Odón Elorza, el alicantino Federico Buyolo y el balear Guillem García Gasulla. En el caso de llevar a efecto su indisciplina, el PSOE podría castigarlos con multas económicas que van desde los 200 a los 600 euros, según se considere la falta, leve o muy grave. Unas sanciones que se les descuentan automáticamente del sueldo. 

Aunque la Constitución deja claro que los escaños pertenecen a los parlamentarios electos, y en su artículo 67.2 establece que «los miembros de las Cortes Generales no estarán ligados por mandato imperativo», el PP y en el PSOE cuentan con reglamentos internos que castigan las posturas díscolas con severidad. 

Estos diputados, además, tendrán que escenificar su ruptura con la disciplina públicamente, ya que habrá voto por llamamiento en la votación de la ley orgánica de abdicación del Rey Juan Carlos. Esto significa que deberán levantarse y comunicar a viva voz su postura.

Antes de esta votación tendrá lugar un largo debate este martes 10 en el Congreso de los Diputados cuando los socialista se reunan para abordar todo el asunto de la sucesión. Allí, a las 13:00 horas, media docena de parlamentarios van a exigir a la dirección que discuta el sentido de voto del PSOE.

La indisciplina en las filas socialistas

PSOE cuenta con un largo historial de diputados díscolos. Uno de los casos más recientes y conocidos fue la sanción a Carmen Chacón y a otros 13 diputados del PSC por no respetar la disciplina de voto en el debate sobre el derecho a decidir en Cataluña. A la exministra de Defensa se le impuso la sanción máxima posible: 600 euros por su decisión de no votar durante esa sesión parlamentaria. 


Abdicaci?n Del Rey - El PSOE podr?a multar con 600 euros a los diputados que voten contra la Ley de Sucesi?n - ABC.es


----------



## JoTaladro (10 Jun 2014)

Raulísimo me parece que tienes un error de base sobre lo que es el sistema electoral español. Aquí no se vota a diputados sino a siglas. Gustará más o menos (a mí particularmente no me gusta) pero es lo que hay.

Si unas determinadas siglas se habían pronunciado como prosistema o promonárquicas o projuancarlos, guarda cierta lógica que estando a mitad de legislatura, voten lo que se supone que venían representando.

Yo aquí suscribo lo que ha dicho entre otros Fernando Savater. llévese en las próximas elecciones, los partidos que sean, en sus programas, el cambio de modelo de la jefatura de estado y promuévase en las cortes.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2014)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Raulísimo me parece que tienes un error de base sobre lo que es el sistema electoral español. Aquí no se vota a diputados sino a siglas. Gustará más o menos (a mí particularmente no me gusta) *pero es lo que hay.*
> 
> .



Hasta aquí leí.

Conformarnos con un régimen que presume de democrático y a la hora de las decisiones cae en sumisión explícita a directrices impuestas por una "autoridad" ajena a la voluntad popular, es muestra de lo bajo que han caído algunos.

Estos tiempos necesitan gente con coraje, dispuesta a sacrificarse con coherencia política y moral. El que no sirva que se dedique a otra cosa.

El político se debe a los ciudadanos no al clientelismo. 

Saludos y tal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Jun 2014)

Se llama conculcación del poder legislativo por el ejecutivo y es exactamente lo contrario a la democracia representativa. Vivimos en un circo.


----------



## Andrespp (10 Jun 2014)

tothewebs dijo:


> porque la disciplina de voto deberia ser un delito, por ser inconstitucional, expresamente prohibida.
> 
> *porque si las leyes emanadas del legislativo, estan por esto mismo, viciadas en origen, todas deberian ser nulas*.



Antonio Gracia Trevijano mantiene que la mayoria de leyes promulgadas desde el 78 aca son nulas por este motivo. Y yo estoy de acuerdo con el.


----------



## kikepm (10 Jun 2014)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Gustará más o menos (a mí particularmente no me gusta) pero es lo que hay.



Este mismo argumento es el que comentaban amigablemente los carceleros de las SS a los presos judíos camino de la cámara de gas.

"queridos amigos, es lo que hay"

Ahora ya más explícitamente, para los lentos:

El que un sistema, una ley, un status, sea "lo que hay", no lo hacen justo, ético o incluso legal. En el caso que nos ocupa, el mandato imperativo de los partidos políticos es anticonstitucional, lo que significa que es, aparte de injusto y no ético, *ILEGAL*.

El que uno vote una siglas como bien dices es consecuencia de algo que, siendo legal, ni es ético, ni es democrático, por cuanto imposibilita el ejercicio del control del poder por parte del pueblo.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2014)

Al final todavía se quedará Rubalcaba. Capaz es. Ganas no le faltarán. Ni aduladores interesados. Pero el PSOE no podría resistir semejante desvergüenza. Bastante daño está terminando de hacerle con su adhesión monárquica y su negación de libertad de voto. Pero en fin, a trompicones saltarán el obstáculo, y, voluntariamente descartada Susana Díaz, entrarán en un ritual de regeneración o muerte.

El PSOE es fundamental para la democracia española. España no es Grecia ni Italia. El PSOE ha sido capaz de gobernar con mesura y progreso, aunque distintos avatares lo hayan herido. Y en la actualidad es, debería ser, el único partido que pueda contrarrestar el retroceso reaccionario y ultraconservador que significa el Partido Popular. Los partidos más a la izquierda aún están en periodo de ebullición y clarificación. No se conforma una oposición solvente inopinadamente, requiere un tiempo, y resulta ilusorio pensar que su advenimiento al Gobierno pueda ser por la vía rápida. A lo más que se puede aspirar es a co-gobernar o condicionar, como ocurre en Andalucía.

El PSOE tiene la responsabilidad histórica y cívica de dar satisfacción a sus seguidores. Para bien o para mal. Es básico escucharlos antes de pergeñar el programa, y no confeccionarlo y después presentarlo. Es básico también decidir si definitivamente quiere ser un partido de izquierda, aun moderada, – o de defensa de los de abajo, como ahora gusta de decir a los más progres -, o prefiere ser un simple soporte del Gobierno del PP al que pongan chinitas. Probablemente sus simpatizantes no quieren una revolución ni siquiera una izquierda rabiosa, pero seguro que quieren unos cánones de actuación que no se alejen de sus postulados más elementales.

Si el PSOE se hunde, el PP se eternizará en un retroceso social dramático. Tiene que abandonar la ambigüedad en que ha navegado hasta ahora. No puede, no debe, elegir su secretario general ni su candidato presidencial sin que los pretendientes muestren públicamente y con precisión meridiana su decálogo de intenciones y proposiciones. Entre las que, por supuesto, debe estar no caer en tratar de justificar su último pasado. Los militantes y posibles votantes quieren un PSOE nuevo. Y la democracia española también. Y es urgentísimo. Para esto no hay veranos ni otoños ni trucos ni retardos. Cuando, convencidos o avergonzados, sus diputados voten la Ley de abdicación, comenzará la cuenta atrás para las exequias del PSOE o para su renacimiento, libre de lastres. La democracia lo espera. Ése es el asunto clave de los dos próximos meses, no más. Candidato y programa, programa y candidato. Porque además un programa se prepara en una tarde. O se lo comerán por la derecha y por la izquierda

Puntadas sin hilo Â» Lo del PSOE es un drama para España


----------



## corocota2 (10 Jun 2014)

La disciplina de Voto es Ilegal, anticonstitucional.

No es democratico:
Art 67.2 Mandato Imperativo esta prohibido, eso es la disciplina de voto.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2014)

corocota2 dijo:


> *La disciplina de Voto es Ilegal, anticonstitucional.
> 
> No es democratico:
> Art 67.2 Mandato Imperativo esta prohibido, eso es la disciplina de voto*.



Pues mire lo que escriben algunos foreros:

_Los partidos deben organizarse de algún modo, el centralismo democrático no es malo si se aplica bien y con todas las consecuencias, el PSOE debería consultar a sus bases, el resultado que se diera de esa consulta trasladarlo a la ejecutiva federal, tomar una decisión y trasladarla a las bases, en caso de que las bases estén de acuerdo *todos los diputados del congreso deben votar lo mismo les guste o no les guste*. Pero lo que hace el PSOE es reunir a la ejecutiva, tomar la decisión e informar de la decisión a las bases y el diputado que se mueva no sale en la foto. _

Escrito por "saginer"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...do-socialista-monarquico-o-republicano-5.html

Y luego pedimos democracia.


----------



## corocota2 (11 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues mire lo que escriben algunos foreros:
> 
> _Los partidos deben organizarse de algún modo, el centralismo democrático no es malo si se aplica bien y con todas las consecuencias, el PSOE debería consultar a sus bases, el resultado que se diera de esa consulta trasladarlo a la ejecutiva federal, tomar una decisión y trasladarla a las bases, en caso de que las bases estén de acuerdo *todos los diputados del congreso deben votar lo mismo les guste o no les guste*. Pero lo que hace el PSOE es reunir a la ejecutiva, tomar la decisión e informar de la decisión a las bases y el diputado que se mueva no sale en la foto. _
> 
> ...



Pues deberia de ser ilegalizado, pero no hay huevos.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2014)

corocota2 dijo:


> La disciplina de Voto es Ilegal, anticonstitucional.
> 
> No es democratico:
> Art 67.2 Mandato Imperativo esta prohibido, eso es la disciplina de voto.



Haciendo un ejercicio de supremo cinismo el partido republicano de Rubalcaba (antes conocido como PSOE) hoy ha votado con cuasi-unanimidad la continuidad monárquica. Se amparan en que no les quedaba más remedio debido a lo disciplinados que son. 

Digo yo si el "líder" del PSOE puede decirles a todos que voten lo que él quiera ¿para qué pagamos a los demás? Se paga solo a un diputado por partido y listo. Mi voto vale por tantos escaños, doy al botón y ya está. 

¿Para que hace falta pagarles 10.000 euros a todos los corderitos que van a votar "lo que se les diga"? 

¿No son innecesarios?


----------



## LDK (11 Jun 2014)

La disciplina de voto se fundamenta en _'el qui es mogui no ix a la foto.'_, la capacidad de los partidos de expulsar a los militantes díscolos o sacarlos de las listas.

En cualquier caso el mayor problema con la disciplina de voto es la falta de democracia interna en los partidos mayoritarios: Los aparatos castuzos se guisan y se comen ellos mismos las decisiones de calado sin debatir con las bases o pasando abiertamente de lo que las bases digan.

Cuando hay democracia interna las bases eligen a sus representantes en las Ejecutivas con mandatos imperativos y revocables, las cuestiones de calado se debaten y se votan en las bases y se traslada a los representantes la decisión de los representados para que la acaten y la voten en la Ejecutiva, y luego el Partido asume y acata todo Dios la votación del Comité Central. (el que sea crítico sigue trabajando para cambiarla pero entre medias la acata), y si hay quien no la puede acatarla bajo ningún concepto o dimite y se queda de militante de base a trabajar por el cambio de línea o se va del partido.

Así sí que se puede hablar de disciplina _de partido._ Tal y como la practica el PPSOE lo que existe es la disciplina _del cacique_ que manda en el aparato del partido.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jun 2014)

LDK dijo:


> La disciplina de voto se fundamenta en _'el qui es mogui no ix a la foto.'_, la capacidad de los partidos de expulsar a los militantes díscolos o sacarlos de las listas.
> 
> En cualquier caso el mayor problema con la disciplina de voto es la falta de democracia interna en los partidos mayoritarios: Los aparatos castuzos se guisan y se comen ellos mismos las decisiones de calado sin debatir con las bases o pasando abiertamente de lo que las bases digan.
> 
> ...



Y ¿será eso lo que quieren los españoles?


----------



## birrabiere (12 Jun 2014)

Forges 12 JUN 2014


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hasta aquí leí.
> 
> Conformarnos con un régimen que presume de democrático y a la hora de las decisiones cae en sumisión explícita a directrices impuestas por una "autoridad" ajena a la voluntad popular, es muestra de lo bajo que han caído algunos.
> 
> ...




Con el sistema actual no es así y punto. Por más que la constitución prohiba el mandato imperativo los partidos tienen demasiado poder porque forman parte del estado, eso es lo que se denomina "partitocracia" el poder lo tienen ellos y no la sociedad civil. El partido tiene la capacidad de imponer su criterio a sus diputados porque LOS HA PUESTO ÉL EN LA LISTA esto es crucial que se entienda. 

La única solución es devolver a los partidos a la sociedad civil de manera que no perciban ni un céntimo del estado sino que se financien por las cuotas de sus afiliados. Todo esto combinado con el sistema electoral mayoritario unipersonal por distritos o monadas de unas 100.000 personas devolvería el poder al pueblo.

No hay que inventar nada, es como funciona en USA o en UK, Suiza o Francia. Si acaso García-Trevijano propone varias innovaciones sobre estos sistemas, por ejemplo el de que cada diputado de distrito tenga un suplente que a pedido del distrito sustituya al titular en caso de que no cumpla con sus promesas (no teniendo que esperar hasta las próximas elecciones)

La Constitución es papel mojado desde que se creó, pues para que una constitución sea efectiva debe existir antes SEPARACIÓN DE PODERES, como no es así, una vulneración flagrante de la carta magna como es el mandato imperativo DESCARADO del partido que acabamos de ver no produce una respuesta inmediata del tribunal constitucional y si alguien lo denunciara no sería admitido a trámite siquiera por éste.


----------



## kikepm (12 Jun 2014)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Con el sistema actual no es así y punto. Por más que la constitución prohiba el mandato imperativo los partidos tienen demasiado poder porque forman parte del estado, eso es lo que se denomina "partitocracia" el poder lo tienen ellos y no la sociedad civil. El partido tiene la capacidad de imponer su criterio a sus diputados porque LOS HA PUESTO ÉL EN LA LISTA esto es crucial que se entienda.
> 
> La única solución es devolver a los partidos a la sociedad civil de manera que no perciban ni un céntimo del estado sino que se financien por las cuotas de sus afiliados. Todo esto combinado con el sistema electoral mayoritario unipersonal por distritos o monadas de unas 100.000 personas devolvería el poder al pueblo.
> 
> No hay que inventar nada, es como funciona en USA o en UK, Suiza o Francia. Si acaso García-Trevijano propone varias innovaciones sobre estos sistemas, por ejemplo el de que cada diputado de distrito tenga un suplente que a pedido del distrito sustituya al titular en caso de que no cumpla con sus promesas (no teniendo que esperar hasta las próximas elecciones)



Unido a ciertos aspectos de democracia directa, como revocación de cargos, ILPs y referendums vinculantes para aprobación/derogación de leyes, sería suficiente para garantizar una democracia plena.

Pero esto no lo van a consentir PPSOEIU. Se juegan demasiado en ello. 

Y nosotros también, por eso debemos apoyar los cambios en la base del estado para lograr la libertad política, condición necesaria para que la corrupción desaparezca y para el bienestar y progreso de todos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> Unido a ciertos aspectos de democracia directa, como revocación de cargos, ILPs y referendums vinculantes para aprobación/derogación de leyes, sería suficiente para garantizar una democracia plena.
> 
> Pero esto no lo van a consentir PPSOEIU. Se juegan demasiado en ello.
> 
> Y nosotros también, por eso debemos apoyar los cambios en la base del estado para lograr la libertad política, condición necesaria para que la corrupción desaparezca y para el bienestar y progreso de todos.



La solución hace tiempo que está clara, acuerdo de mínimos en toda la sociedad para pedir estas cuatro o cinco cosas básicas. Que sea un clamor, para ello hay que hacer una labor de difusión y convencer a los españoles, el MCRC es el principal movimiento que sostiene estas ideas, tienen una radio y en breve una televisión. Colaboremos con ellos, independientemente de lo cascarrabias que sea Trevijano, el esfuerzo merece la pena.


----------



## FilibustHero (12 Jun 2014)

Los partidos políticos son una cosa, con sus ideas y su funcionamiento interno. Y un parlamento democrático otra cosa bien diferente, ya que en el parlamento es donde debaten y deciden los _respresentantes del pueblo_. Repito: en el parlamento es donde se deben tomar las decisiones.

Los partidos pueden tener sus ideas políticas y organizarse internamente como estiemen oportuno, fruto de esa organización surge su ideario, los programas electorales, etc...

Se presupone que los diputados tendrán una forma de comportarse acorde con la ideología de su partido. Pero una vez que adquieren la condición de representantes de la voluntad popular están por encima de todo lo demás. Nada ni nadie tiene porqué decirles lo que han de votar porque nada ni nadie debe estar entre ellos y sus votantes: ni siquiera el partido. 

Dicho a la inversa: si hay que hacer "obligatoriamente" lo que decida un partido a puertas cerradas... pues cierra el parlamento y nos ahorramos una pasta.

Simplemente con eliminar la disciplina de voto avanzaríamos bastante en lograr la democracia. La gente debería echarse a la calle para lograr eso: es razonable.


----------



## Andrespp (12 Jun 2014)

birrabiere dijo:


> Forges 12 JUN 2014



Cada vez es mas tonto y simplon este Forges.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2014)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Los partidos políticos son una cosa, con sus ideas y su funcionamiento interno. Y un parlamento democrático otra cosa bien diferente, ya que en el parlamento es donde debaten y deciden los _respresentantes del pueblo_. Repito: en el parlamento es donde se deben tomar las decisiones.
> 
> Los partidos pueden tener sus ideas políticas y organizarse internamente como estiemen oportuno, fruto de esa organización surge su ideario, los programas electorales, etc...
> 
> ...



No la puedes eliminar si no sacas a los partidos del estado. Ya te hemos dicho que está prohibida por la constitución. Te pongas como te pongas, si te paga el estado trabajas para el estado y haces lo que te diga el estado. Si trabajas para la sociedad civil te paga la sociedad civil y etc...

Aunque la "disciplina de voto" es decir el mandato imperativo esté prohibido por la constitución, ésta no puede hacerse cumplir sin separación de poderes.
¿Acaso algún juez se escandaliza porque se obligue a votar a los diputados lo que manda el partido? No lo hacen, porque dependen de los partidos que son quienes los eligen.

En serio, ¿es tan difícil de entender? La constitución es mía y me la follo cuando quiero, y los jueces también e idem.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jun 2014)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No la puedes eliminar si no sacas a los partidos del estado. Ya te hemos dicho que está prohibida por la constitución. Te pongas como te pongas, si te paga el estado trabajas para el estado y haces lo que te diga el estado. Si trabajas para la sociedad civil te paga la sociedad civil y etc...
> 
> Aunque la "disciplina de voto" es decir el mandato imperativo esté prohibido por la constitución, ésta no puede hacerse cumplir sin separación de poderes.
> ¿Acaso algún juez se escandaliza porque se obligue a votar a los diputados lo que manda el partido? No lo hacen, porque dependen de los partidos que son quienes los eligen.



Pues habrá que cambiar los partidos y el "proceso" democrático.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536533-necesidad-de-proceso-constituyente.html


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues habrá que cambiar los partidos y el "proceso" democrático.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536533-necesidad-de-proceso-constituyente.html



Por supuesto que sí.

Si no al final la corrupción y la ineficiencia nos hundirán en la miseria y nos convertirán en un país Bolivariano, pero sin recursos naturales.


----------



## kikepm (12 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues habrá que cambiar los partidos y el "proceso" democrático.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536533-necesidad-de-proceso-constituyente.html



Esto es lo que cualquier persona de bien llega a concluir tras la exposición de argumentos sobre el estado, las elecciones y los partidos. Sin embargo, ni siquiera en un entorno como burbuja, altamente informado, se defiende esto en mayoría.


----------



## latinito (12 Jun 2014)

Yo; ya se que estos progres y nacionalisitos ,que viven en sus itacas, no son de este mundo , pues son seres de luz y que ellos viven en "las itacas de las maravillas" pero aún asi voy a marcar unos conceptos que son imprescindibles para entender la DEMOCRACIA QUE PAGAMOS LOS CIUDADANOS EN "este mundo " (los abducidos lo pagan a posteriori y con intereses y es muchiiisimo mas duro ) y los que siguen a un lider simplemente permiten que el lider piense por ellos :

- *fuera de una ley constituyente (CONSTITUCIÓN )* no hay democracia alguna pues solo impera EL CAOS , la ley de la jungla , la del mas fuerte .... 

- Cuando *se crea una Constitución se inicia una DEMOCRACIA* y recoge las obligaciones y derechos de cada ciudadano ante el poder y la forma de modificarla .

- Los derechos que permiten las "gilipolleces " de progres y nacionalistos se deben a que son ciudadanos ESPAÑOLES y la Costitución los deiende .
- Los partidos elegidos hacen las leyes y cada ciudadano "vota a quien le pasa por los guevos " es RESPONSABLE .

- *Los partidos politicos como entes españolas en cumpliendo la ley ( y en especial la Constitución ) pueden hacer lo que les pase por los guevos *

- Luego el problema no estará en los partidos sino el borrego del ciudadano que los vota cual vulgar progre/nacionaliesta pues es el suyo y los lleva a itaca ¿NO?

pero la culpa siempre será de otros ¿NO?

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 17:02 ----------

PD: Podemos ya está en ello con lo de los cícrculos y el dirigismo de los 25 ..

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 17:02 ----------

el mundo real es muy duro "solo queda la rsponsabilidad del voto del ciudadano y LA CONSTITUCIÓN


----------



## wanamaker (12 Jun 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues habrá que cambiar los partidos y el "proceso" democrático.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/536533-necesidad-de-proceso-constituyente.html



https://www.google.es/?gws_rd=cr&ei=btXZUtjDPIfJygO2h4DgAQ#q=pablo+iglesias+transfuguismo&spell=1

:bla:


----------



## FilibustHero (12 Jun 2014)

Los partidos políticos elegidos hacen las leyes = partitocracia = malo.
Los diputados electos hacen las leyes en el parlamento = democracia =bueno.

Uno de los matices que marcan la diferencia es precisamente la disciplina de voto.

Con disciplina de voto = los partidos traen las decisiones pensadas de casa.
Sin disciplina de voto = los diputados debaten en el parlamento y luego deciden (votan).


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2014)

Nuestros diputados y senadores deben ser los más "disciplinados" del planeta.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Sep 2014)

El concepto de la república como forma de Estado ha quedado plasmado en no pocas ocasiones en los diarios de sesiones que registran los debates desarrollados en las diversas comisiones y en los plenos del Congreso de los Diputados, incluso durante las discusiones parlamentarias habidas en el proceso de elaboración de la actual Constitución de 1978.

Pero este martes será la primera vez que la Cámara baja deba pronunciarse expresamente sobre una moción del grupo La Izquierda Plural en la que se solicita la convocatoria de un referéndum para que el pueblo español se pronuncie entre monarquía o república como forma de Estado. La propuesta de este grupo será sometida a votación al final de la sesión plenaria que se celebrará por la tarde.

La moción es consecuencia de la interpelación urgente que planteó al Gobierno el diputado Alberto Garzón en la sesión de control del pasado miércoles. En esa ocasión intervino en nombre del Gobierno la vicepresidenta Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría. El debate no suscitó gran expectación en el Hemiciclo —a juzgar por la escasa presencia de diputados en sus escaños—, aunque generó un duro enfrentamiento entre el diputado Garzón y la número dos del Ejecutivo.

El parlamentario de izquierdas consideró que nunca se había sometido a la consideración popular el modelo de Estado ya que "con la Constitución la monarquía venía en el paquete. En aquellos momentos el debate era democracia o dictadura". En consecuencia, argumentó Garzón, es el momento adecuado para la celebración de un referéndum al respecto. "¿A qué tiene miedo el Gobierno?", se preguntó el diputado.

La vicepresidenta esgrimió en todo momento que la propuesta de la interpelación era "ilegal" y por lo tanto el Gobierno no puede contemplarla ya que va en contra de la Constitución. "Convenza a una mayoría de ciudadanos y entones lo plantea", dijo. Sin embargo, Garzón sostuvo que el artículo 92 de la Constitución permite que "las decisiones políticas de especial transcendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum consultivo de todos los ciudadanos". Y añadió: "La monarquía en este país es corrupción".

La interpelación, un trámite parlamentario de control al Ejecutivo que se limita al debate político entre quien la plantea y el miembro del Gobierno que la responde, genera a la semana siguiente una moción que sí debe ser votada por el conjunto de la Cámara. La moción plantea puntos concretos sobre los que se insta al Gobierno para que los cumpla, siempre que sea aprobada por la mayoría de los parlamentarios presentes en la votación.

La moción de la Izquierda Plural plantea la forma republicana como alternativa de regeneración y recuperación de valores éticos y sociales desaparecidos La moción redactada por La Izquierda Plural, que defenderá el propio Alberto Garzón mañana, insta al Gobierno a "hacer uso del artículo 92 de la Constitución Española de 1978, cuyo punto 1 establece que "las decisiones políticas de especial trascendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum consultivo de todos los ciduadanos". El referéndum tendría que ser convocado por el Rey, mediante propuesta del Presidente del Gobierno, previamente autorizada por el Congreso de los Diputados, "para que el pueblo español tenga la oportunidad de opinar sobre la forma política del Estado y elegir entre República o Monarquía".

La exposición de motivos de la moción reproduce en gran parte los argumentos expuestos por Garzón la semana pasada en la sesión de control y supone un duro alegato en contra del papel de la monarquía hasta el punto de afirmar que "tras la llamada Transición parece ser que esos buenos tiempos monárquicos han pasado a mejor vida". Y para ello relata "la trama de corrupción de Nóos que ha servido para acusar al entonces yerno real Iñaki Urdangarin y a la infanta Cristina de Borbón". También cita los episodios del rey en África que han hecho que su valoración ciudadana haya descendido al 4,8 en 2011, suspendiendo por primera vez, y dos años después a una nota de 3,68.

El parlamentario de La Izquierda Plural hace también un análisis del grave deterioro económico y social sufrido por la ciudadanía española en los últimos años, que atribuye a unas prácticas políticas que han castigado a la mayoría de la sociedad por la connivencia de élites económicas y políticos corruptos. Frente a ello, plantea la forma republicana como alternativa de regeneración y recuperación de valores éticos y sociales desaparecidos.

Tras la defensa de la moción el resto de grupos parlamentarios tienen la opción de intervenir para fijar sus respectivas posiciones y explicar el sentido del voto que emitirán sus parlamentarios. En este trámite no hay posibilidad de entablar debates entre unos portavoces y otros, pero, en cambio, se exponen argumentos a favor o en contra del contenido de la moción sometida a votación.
Sin esperanzas

Dada la actual composición de la Cámara baja, la moción no tiene la más mínima posibilidad de prosperar. De entrada, el PP, con mayoría absoluta, se mostrará en contra y en línea con lo expresado el pasado miércoles por la vicepresidenta Sáenz de Santamaría. Es más que probable que desde la bancada de la derecha se dirijan fuertes descalificativos hacia el diputado proponente y su grupo parlamentario como ya ocurrió la semana anterior.

La incógnita estriba en conocer qué actitud adoptarán los grupos nacionalistas El grupo parlamentario socialista, con toda probabilidad, manifestará también su voto negativo a la moción. En este caso volverá a poner en evidencia la contradicción entre el "alma" y "convicciones" republicanas que proclama su ideario con la fidelidad al sistema monárquico que contempla la Constitución de 1978. En los debates generados en el ámbito parlamentario a raíz de la abdicación del rey Juan Carlos I el entonces líder socialista, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, ya expuso claramente esa realidad del PSOE. El nuevo líder socialista, Pedro Sánchez, no va cambiar ni un ápice esa línea.

Las formaciones de izquierda minoritarias votarán a favor de la moción y la incógnita estriba en conocer qué actitud adoptarán los grupos nacionalistas, dada la tensa situación política generada hacia el Ejecutivo de Madrid a raíz del proceso soberanista abierto en Catalunya, especialmente, después de la jornada de la Diada del pasado jueves.

http://www.publico.es/politica/5440...orica-sobre-el-referendum-monarquia-republica


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Sep 2014)

Es la primera vez que la Cámara baja debe pronunciarse de forma expresa respecto a una consulta sobre la forma de Estado que plantea el grupo de La Izquierda Plural.

El concepto de la república como forma de Estado ha quedado plasmado en no pocas ocasiones en los diarios de sesiones que registran los debates desarrollados en las diversas comisiones y en los plenos del Congreso de los Diputados, incluso durante las discusiones parlamentarias habidas en el proceso de elaboración de la actual Constitución de 1978.

Pero este martes será la primera vez que la Cámara baja deba pronunciarse expresamente sobre una moción del grupo La Izquierda Plural en la que se solicita la convocatoria de un referéndum para que el pueblo español se pronuncie entre monarquía o república como forma de Estado. La propuesta de este grupo será sometida a votación al final de la sesión plenaria que se celebrará por la tarde.

La moción es consecuencia de la interpelación urgente que planteó al Gobierno el diputado Alberto Garzón en la sesión de control del pasado miércoles. En esa ocasión intervino en nombre del Gobierno la vicepresidenta Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría. El debate no suscitó gran expectación en el Hemiciclo —a juzgar por la escasa presencia de diputados en sus escaños—, aunque generó un duro enfrentamiento entre el diputado Garzón y la número dos del Ejecutivo.

El parlamentario de izquierdas consideró que nunca se había sometido a la consideración popular el modelo de Estado ya que "con la Constitución la monarquía venía en el paquete. En aquellos momentos el debate era democracia o dictadura". En consecuencia, argumentó Garzón, es el momento adecuado para la celebración de un referéndum al respecto. "¿A qué tiene miedo el Gobierno?", se preguntó el diputado.

La vicepresidenta esgrimió en todo momento que la propuesta de la interpelación era "ilegal" y por lo tanto el Gobierno no puede contemplarla ya que va en contra de la Constitución. "Convenza a una mayoría de ciudadanos y entones lo plantea", dijo. Sin embargo, Garzón sostuvo que el artículo 92 de la Constitución permite que "las decisiones políticas de especial transcendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum consultivo de todos los ciudadanos". Y añadió: "La monarquía en este país es corrupción".

La interpelación, un trámite parlamentario de control al Ejecutivo que se limita al debate político entre quien la plantea y el miembro del Gobierno que la responde, genera a la semana siguiente una moción que sí debe ser votada por el conjunto de la Cámara. La moción plantea puntos concretos sobre los que se insta al Gobierno para que los cumpla, siempre que sea aprobada por la mayoría de los parlamentarios presentes en la votación.

La moción de la Izquierda Plural plantea la forma republicana como alternativa de regeneración y recuperación de valores éticos y sociales desaparecidos La moción redactada por La Izquierda Plural, que defenderá el propio Alberto Garzón mañana, insta al Gobierno a "hacer uso del artículo 92 de la Constitución Española de 1978, cuyo punto 1 establece que "las decisiones políticas de especial trascendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum consultivo de todos los ciduadanos". El referéndum tendría que ser convocado por el Rey, mediante propuesta del Presidente del Gobierno, previamente autorizada por el Congreso de los Diputados, "para que el pueblo español tenga la oportunidad de opinar sobre la forma política del Estado y elegir entre República o Monarquía".

La exposición de motivos de la moción reproduce en gran parte los argumentos expuestos por Garzón la semana pasada en la sesión de control y supone un duro alegato en contra del papel de la monarquía hasta el punto de afirmar que "tras la llamada Transición parece ser que esos buenos tiempos monárquicos han pasado a mejor vida". Y para ello relata "la trama de corrupción de Nóos que ha servido para acusar al entonces yerno real Iñaki Urdangarin y a la infanta Cristina de Borbón". También cita los episodios del rey en África que han hecho que su valoración ciudadana haya descendido al 4,8 en 2011, suspendiendo por primera vez, y dos años después a una nota de 3,68.

El parlamentario de La Izquierda Plural hace también un análisis del grave deterioro económico y social sufrido por la ciudadanía española en los últimos años, que atribuye a unas prácticas políticas que han castigado a la mayoría de la sociedad por la connivencia de élites económicas y políticos corruptos. Frente a ello, plantea la forma republicana como alternativa de regeneración y recuperación de valores éticos y sociales desaparecidos.

Tras la defensa de la moción el resto de grupos parlamentarios tienen la opción de intervenir para fijar sus respectivas posiciones y explicar el sentido del voto que emitirán sus parlamentarios. En este trámite no hay posibilidad de entablar debates entre unos portavoces y otros, pero, en cambio, se exponen argumentos a favor o en contra del contenido de la moción sometida a votación.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/571906-votacion-historica-forma-de.html


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (16 Sep 2014)

Si te fijas, en cualquier debate político se habla de democracia de una forma muy abstracta. 
Para los castuzos la democracia no admite grados ni distinciones, ya que la democracia es incompatible con la casta, solo hay una buena y es la que nos permite robar sin que los plebeyos nos den problemas.

En el caso de que se admitan grados, los castuzos siempre recurrirán a que la única forma de hacer reformas democráticas es votar al partido que lleve esas reformas en su programa electoral. Recurren siempre a las elecciones, porque saben que los dos partidos que gobiernan alternativamente, PP Y PSOE, no tienen intención de hacer reformas democráticas. 

Es muy curioso y demasiado contradictorio, que no se hagan mejoras democraticas en España porque sea precisamente la democracia la que no lo permita. Será que si la democracia admite grados y distinciones, la democracia española es un tipo de democracia que tiene la propiedad de impedir mejoras democráticas. 

Es todo muy esperpentico y muy triste.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Sep 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Si te fijas, en cualquier debate político se habla de democracia de una forma muy abstracta.
> Para los castuzos la democracia no admite grados ni distinciones, ya que la democracia es incompatible con la casta, solo hay una buena y es la que nos permite robar sin que los plebeyos nos den problemas.
> 
> En el caso de que se admitan grados, los castuzos siempre recurrirán a que la única forma de hacer reformas democráticas es votar al partido que lleve esas reformas en su programa electoral. Recurren siempre a las elecciones, porque saben que los dos partidos que gobiernan alternativamente, PP Y PSOE, no tienen intención de hacer reformas democráticas.
> ...






El Congreso de los Diputadosha rechazado este martes convocar un referéndum para que «el pueblo español tenga la oportunidad de elegir entre Monarquía o República». De los 316 votos emitidos, 274 han sido en contra, frente a los 26 a favor y 15 abstenciones. La votación ha sido en respuesta a una moción presentada por La izquierda Plural consecuencia de una interpelación sobre esa misma cuestión que planteó y fue debatida la pasada semana, por cierto con una contundente respuesta en contra por parte de la vicepresidenta dle Gobierno Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría.

En el texto de la iniciativa que ha expuesto en el hemiciclo la Izquierda Plural pedía al Ejecutivo que haga uso del artículo 92 de la Constitución que establece que las decisiones políticas de especial trascendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum consultivo. Según el grupo parlamentario, la posibilidad de que los ciudadanos opinen sobre la forma política del Estado es un punto básico para iniciar «un proceso de esperanza para el país». «El Gobierno tiene la posibilidad de facilitar al pueblo la oportunidad de coger las riendas de su futuro más allá de la estrecha y limitada opción de votar cada cuatro años en las elecciones», añade.

En el debate de la interpelación origen de esta moción el pasado miércoles, Sáenz de Santamaría, reprochó a IU que instara al Ejecutivo a incumplir la Constitución y las leyes al reclamar un referéndum sobre Monarquía o República. Por contra, el diputado de IU Alberto Garzón acusó al Ejecutivo de tener miedo a que «el pueblo manifieste su voluntad» y denunció que la Monarquía es el «vértice» de un sistema de corrupción y de «instituciones antidemocráticas».

El diputado de IU aprovechó también para lamentar que el Ejecutivo no prestó atención a las concentraciones que, tras la abdicación de Juan Carlos I, exigieron que se pudiese votar sobre la forma de Estado. «El Gobierno lo ignoró», según Garzón, y «obstaculiza» las consultas, relegando al ciudadano a ser un sujeto pasivo. «Nos trata como idiotas», denunció.

Por el contrario, la vicepresidenta recordó que fueron los constituyentes -entre ellos el comunista Jordi Solé Tura-, quienes establecieron los procedimientos a seguir para reformar la Constitución de 1978 y evitar que quedara expuesta a populismos u oportunismos de un partido concreto.


El Congreso rechaza el referndum sobre Monarqua o Repblica que propona IU - ABC.es

Muy triste, ciertamente.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Sep 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> El mandato imperativo está prohibido exprésamente por la SAGRADA CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA (art. 67.2), pero *los partidos políticos*, como buenos estamentos antidemocráticos y al servicio de las élites que son,
> 
> *SE LA PASAN POR EL FORRO DE LOS COJONES*



Y como tampoco existe separación de poderes el tribunal constitucional no actúa de oficio ante estas flagrantes violaciones. Es decir sin tener un garante judicial la constitución es papel mojado, y lo saben...

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 09:50 ----------




Andrespp dijo:


> Antonio Gracia Trevijano mantiene que la mayoria de leyes promulgadas desde el 78 aca son nulas por este motivo. Y yo estoy de acuerdo con el.



Yo también. El análisis que hace sobre cómo funciona realmente el regimen es exacto.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2015)

Hoy votaron los socialistas la cadena perpetua revisable (no sé quién la va a revisar) con gran alborozo para los miembros del PP.

¿Serán los diputados socialistas obreros capaces de firmar cualquier cosa para que Susana Díaz pueda formar gobierno en Andalucía?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hoy votaron los socialistas la cadena perpetua revisable (no sé quién la va a revisar) con gran alborozo para los miembros del PP.
> 
> ¿Serán los diputados socialistas obreros capaces de firmar cualquier cosa para que Susana Díaz pueda formar gobierno en Andalucía?



Una vergüenza | mientrastanto.org







El Partido Popular en el gobierno ha querido reimplantar en España la cadena perpetua. Esa es la verdad a pesar del nebuloso e indeterminado adjetivo de "revisable".

El Psoe, como siempre, ha acudido a echar una mano a la implantación de esta aberración. Sus principios morales estaban en contra, pero sus principios materiales, es decir, su temor a perder votos por la derecha —de los que está muy necesitado, porque por la izquierda sigue haciendo lo que puede para perderlos todos— priman sobre los morales. Se ha corresponsabilizado vergonzantemente de la cadena perpetua.

Y con eso está desbrozando el camino para el siguiente paso represivo del PP: modificar la constitución para reintroducir la pena de muerte. Pues por ese camino se va a ese lugar.

Deseo formular algunas preguntas:

Primera: ¿Alguien cree que la cadena perpetua resultará más disuasoria que las largas condenas previstas en el Código Penal por los delitos asociados al terrorismo?

Segunda: Más en general: ¿alguien cree que cualquier pena previsible es disuasoria para alguien decidido a cometer un delito?

Tercera: ¿Sabe alguien de algún etarra —por ejemplo— que haya vuelto a cometer delitos de sangre tras cumplir una condena larga?

Quienes apoyan la cadena perpetua, ¿son personas capaces de imaginar qué es, en la vida de cualquiera, pasar treinta, veinte, e incluso diez o cinco años, en la cárcel? ¿Saben cómo cambia la sociedad y la vida para todos, a lo largo de esos años, menos para quienes, como los presos, cada uno de cuyos días es igual a cualquier otro? ¿No son capaces de ver que lo que ya hay en el Código Penal es más que suficientemente brutal, despiadado y generador de trastornos mentales?

Las penas no son disuasorias: son castigos, aunque el tratamiento penitenciario tenga como fin la reeducación del delincuente para que no vuelva a delinquir. Pues una cosa son los castigos —los años de cárcel—, y otra el tratamiento penitenciario. Por eso la Constitución del 78 dice lo que dice, eso en lo que se ciscan PP y Psoe con la reimplantación de la cadena perpetua.

Las penas, en la modernidad, se entienden como castigos, no como venganzas. El apoyo a la pena de muerte y a la muerte en vida que es la cadena perpetua procede de personas que anteponen la venganza al castigo. Que lo que en realidad quieren es venganza.

Es comprensible que las víctimas del terrorismo deseen venganza. Pero justamente el invento social del Derecho moderno sirve o tendría que servir para contener la venganza. El Estado no debe admitir la venganza ni convertirse en agente o instrumento suyo. Si el Estado se vengara nos mancharía a todos con su venganza. No se lo permitimos. Sólo le permitimos castigar, dentro de ciertos límites, a los que violan reglas muy claras. Pero con los nuevos cambios legislativos el Estado se escapa de nuestras manos

Por eso es ilegítimo, aunque haya sido aprobado por procedimientos legítimos, el restablecimiento de la cadena perpetua. Los procedimientos no bastan para legitimar o justificar las normas jurídicas. Si la observancia de los procedimientos bastara quedarían justificadas aberraciones incluso peores que la que estamos considerando: las de Hitler, por ejemplo.

Vergüenza para los partidos que han aprobado esa indignidad; vergüenza para sus votantes; vergüenza para quienes la apoyan, vengan de donde vengan.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Abr 2015)

¿Quién es ese tal Pablo Iglesias que se cree con autoridad para decir qué tienen que votar los representantes electos en Andalucía? ¿No tienen éstos autonomía democrática?

¿Tiene fundamento la disciplina de voto también para el democrático PODEMOS?


----------



## Raulisimo (25 May 2015)

Lo peor que tiene la esperanza es que te adormece.

Gran éxito de Podemos en las elecciones, ahora llega el pactar, pactar y pactar.

Ahora vamos a ver si Podemos es "otra cosa" o el mismo perro con distinto collar. Suerte les deseo, señores.


----------



## Eric Finch (25 May 2015)

La disciplina de voto no tiene fundamento democrático alguno.

Se supone que cuando uno se presenta al amparo de un partido conocido es porque está de acuerdo en lo fundamental con lo que éste defiende: y eso es todo. Un candidato es, para el partido, como una inversión de tiempo y dinero, de la que espera sus beneficios: romper la disciplina de voto es como romper un contrato mercantil.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 May 2015)

Eric Finch dijo:


> La disciplina de voto no tiene fundamento democrático alguno.
> 
> Se supone que cuando uno se presenta al amparo de un partido conocido es porque está de acuerdo en lo fundamental con lo que éste defiende: y eso es todo. Un candidato es, para el partido, como una inversión de tiempo y dinero, de la que espera sus beneficios: romper la disciplina de voto es como romper un contrato mercantil.



Si PODEMOS hace lo mismo que los demás, se desautoriza a sí mismo.

Pedir el voto en bloque para pactos es demostrar que son la misma cosa que dicen querer erradicar.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2015)

¿Se acuerdan cuando Ballester le enmendaba la plana a Teresa Rodríguez?







Pues eso.


----------



## stiff upper lip (31 Dic 2015)

Eric Finch dijo:


> La disciplina de voto no tiene fundamento democrático alguno.
> 
> Se supone que cuando uno se presenta al amparo de un partido conocido es porque está de acuerdo en lo fundamental con lo que éste defiende: y eso es todo. Un candidato es, para el partido, como una inversión de tiempo y dinero, de la que espera sus beneficios: romper la disciplina de voto es como romper un contrato mercantil.



Vaya, pues en Reino Unido y EEUU la rompen cuando les viene en gana y no pasa nada.

Cosas de la representación política y de que tu cargo no dependa del partido sino de tus votantes.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2016)

*Pedro Sánchez afronta una investidura casi imposible en la 
que tenderá la mano a la izquierda.


Insistirá en que debe haber un Gobierno de cambio que expulse al Partido Popular del Gobierno cuanto antes. No se descartan sorpresas en su discurso, con claros guiños al partido de Pablo Iglesias*

Sánchez tenderá la mano a Podemos y a sus llamadas “confluencias”, a Compromís y a IU-UP, sin dejar de recordarles que su voto contrario a la investidura de un presidente socialista no sólo es el mismo que el del Partido Popular, sino que permite que Mariano Rajoy continúe en La Moncloa.

El candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno jugará con esta doble baraja con mucho equilibrio, porque, aunque sabe que el miércoles no será presidente del Gobierno, aún confía en serlo el próximo viernes.

En lo demás, Sánchez parece tan previsible como Rajoy. Explicará por qué aceptó el encargo del jefe del Estado, su deseo de un acuerdo trasversal a derecha e izquierda, será duro con la corrupción del PP y las políticas de Mariano Rajoy, y explicará el acuerdo de las 200 medidas alcanzadas con Ciudadanos para “mejorar España”.
Sánchez tendrá todo el protagonismo mediático porque hasta el miércoles no hablarán los otros partidos
También se comprometerá a un Gobierno “progresista, reformista y de izquierdas”, dando a entender que lo que no se alcance por la vía del Ejecutivo, se puede impulsar a través de propuestas legislativas en el Congreso.

Sánchez ultimará en la mañana del martes lo que puede ser el discurso de su vida, que ha consultado con muchos dirigentes del partido y con su equipo de máxima confianza, porque en la segunda sesión de investidura tendrá sólo diez minutos para conseguir la cuadratura del círculo, y allí ya quedará poco que decir.

Además, tendrá todo el protagonismo mediático, porque como se ha regulado la sesión de investidura, hasta el miércoles no tendrá nadie de la oposición que le conteste. Pero, desde el mismo momento en que acabe el discurso, el PSOE intentará seguir negociando con las llamadas fuerzas del cambio para lograr un pacto una noche del viernes que le permita llegar a La Moncloa.

En el PSOE, no lo ocultan, cada vez ven más complicada la investidura; pero ponen sonrisa maliciosa cuando se les pregunta si pasarán cosas importantes en estos cuatro días.
Sánchez está, una vez más, ante un momento crucial y donde sabe que su futuro político no estará tan sólo en conseguir ser presidente del Gobierno, sino también en el liderazgo del PSOE, porque la ofensiva contra su continuidad como secretario general está servida de no lograr ser presidente del Gobierno.

Algunas fuentes apuntan a que puede haber segunda vuelta y otra oportunidad para el líder del PSOE tras el próximo viernes. Se da por hecho que Sánchez lo podría volver a intentar y se abrirán nuevas negociaciones. Pero el acuerdo “casi imposible” sigue condicionándolo todo. Si es así, al menos Sánchez podrá contar a sus hijas que un “falso autónomo” un día intentó ser investido presidente del Gobierno.

Pedro Sánchez afronta una investidura casi imposible en la que tenderá la mano a la izquierda | Diario Público


----------



## el segador (1 Mar 2016)

la disciplina de voto, tiene como fin que sea gobernable a partir de la decisión del líder, si cada uno en el partido votara los que les saliera del nabo/chichi, sería ingobernable. La democracia partitocracica tiene esos engaños.


----------



## Avispa (1 Mar 2016)

Es que son los partidos los que tienen que ser democráticos cuando deciden lo que van a hacer y una vez tomada la decisión luchar por hacerla efectiva votando todos juntos. 
Es a los partidos a los que hay que exigir que se democraticen y den la palabra a sus bases. 

En eso de tener más en cuenta la opinión de la ciudadanía Podemos ha marcado tendencia.


----------



## Troytas (1 Mar 2016)

Pues yo, en parte, le veo cierto sentido. Cuando uno vota a un partido político quiere cierta garantía de que defienda en el congreso unas ideas determinadas...
Lo digo desde mi ignorancia.


----------



## Omertá (1 Mar 2016)

La disciplina de voto es la prueba fehaciente de que aquí no hay democracia, sino *partidocracia*. 

En esta farsa de sistema que tenemos no tiene sentido que haya escaños y mantengamos a 350 diputados ¿para qué? Nos los podríamos ahorrar, y que en el Congreso sólo se reunan 10 personas, una por cada partido. 

Y que tampoco haya debates. Los "debates" del Congreso son falsos, porque los diputados no son libres de votar en función de los argumentos ni las réplicas que se dan; el voto ya está decidido antes de entrar en la sala. 

En el "debate" de investidura de hoy veréis que todo es un paripé: no tiene sentido que debatan ni den discursos porque ya todos sabemos lo que se va a votar.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2016)

Omertá dijo:


> La disciplina de voto es la prueba fehaciente de que aquí no hay democracia, sino *partidocracia*.
> 
> En esta farsa de sistema que tenemos no tiene sentido que haya escaños y mantengamos a 350 diputados ¿para qué? Nos los podríamos ahorrar, y que en el Congreso sólo se reunan 10 personas, una por cada partido.
> 
> ...



Son "cositas" que a veces se nos olvidan.

Buen post. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2016)

el segador dijo:


> la disciplina de voto, tiene como fin que sea gobernable a partir de la decisión del líder, si cada uno en el partido votara los que les saliera del nabo/chichi, sería ingobernable. La democracia partitocracica tiene esos engaños.



Entonces, según su criterio, sus señorías no son responsables de sus votos ¿no?

¿Lo son, entonces, sus líderes? ¿O tampoco? :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2016)

Es más que evidente el que los votos en cualquier parlamento responden a la voluntad de la dirección del partido.

Lo que sucede cada vez que hacen una votación es levantar la mano con lo cual lo decidido depende exclusivamente de la voluntad de la jerarquía de cada partido. La confección de listas es el método de control para "extraviados":

Lopez-Medel, minuto 5:50

Jesús López- Medel, exdiputado del PP, habla de regeneración política - La Sexta

Es decir, nos podríamos ahorrar el paripé mandando unos voceros al parlamento, uno por cada partido y dándole a cada uno un específico de votación correspondiente al porcentaje de representación obtenida.

De la representatividad podemos olvidarnos. Solo es posible de forma efectiva y real en los ámbitos reducidos de la administración local.

Ni siquiera en las "democracias anglo" funciona pues a la postre son los lobbies de cada distrito los que imponen o influyen en la votación del representante correspondiente.


----------



## M0j1tt0 (2 Mar 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si cada diputado y cada senador representa la voluntad de sus votantes y no exclusivamente la voluntad de su PARTIDO, ¿por qué es inexcusable la llamada "disciplina de voto"?
> 
> ¿Podría un diputado o senador votar en conciencia y honor en contra de la voluntad de su partido o por el contrario la obediencia es indiscutible?
> 
> ...



La disciplina de voto es anticonstitucional y los partidos no deberían poner multas a los que la rompen.

La disciplina de voto en España, otro déficit democrático que no se da en Europa



> La disciplina de voto incluye sanciones para los díscolos
> ¿Cuál es la razón para que los diputados de los partidos voten lo mismo? La famosa disciplina de voto. Los partidos políticos imponen una serie de sanciones para aquellos diputados díscolos. Eso limita la libertad para que cada diputado vote en conciencia, una libertad que le otorga la Constitución.
> 
> Existe una reglamentación tanto en el PP como en el PSOE que todos los diputados tienen clara, por la cual al romper con la lealtad de grupo se establecen una serie de sanciones económicas. En el caso del PP, la sanción oscila entre los 100 y los 500 euros, mientras que el PSOE establece sanciones de hasta 600 euros dependiendo de si las sanciones son leves o graves. Esta sanción se descuenta de la nómina siguiente de forma automática
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Oct 2016)

Ese partido "tan democrático":

La gestora recuerda a Sánchez que deberá abstenerse si lo decide el partido


----------



## Pepejosé (7 Oct 2016)

Solo comentar que PODEMOS, ahora Unidos PODEMOS, es el único partido de España en el que sus diputados no están sometidos a la disciplina de voto.

Osea, UP es el único partido, con representación parlamentaria, *que respeta* lo que se dice en la constitución al respecto.

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (7 Oct 2016)

Tiene el mismo fundamento democrático que los círculos podemitas, pero si hipocresías, es decir se hace lo que el jefe diga sin adornos ni envoltorios.


----------



## Verto (7 Oct 2016)

Aunque en teoría la Constitución les permite saltarse esa disciplina, en la practica en este país se votan partidos y por tanto es lógico que a la hora de votar se les exija una disciplina.


----------



## Dabicito (7 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Solo comentar que PODEMOS, ahora Unidos PODEMOS, es el único partido de España en el que sus diputados no están sometidos a la disciplina de voto.
> 
> Osea, UP es el único partido, con representación parlamentaria, *que respeta* lo que se dice en la constitución al respecto.
> 
> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:




y un jamón


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Solo comentar que PODEMOS, ahora Unidos PODEMOS, es el único partido de España en el que sus diputados no están sometidos a la disciplina de voto.



Sólo comentar que cuando tienes una pandilla de zombies por seguidores, no te hace falta disciplina de ningún tipo. Obedecen a lo que diga su Führer sin pensar, así no hace falta sancionar a nadie.

Es lo que tiene la obediencia ciega. ¿Por qué se creen que hubo tanto control en las listas del "partido del cambio"? Precisamente porque así se aseguran a priori su obediencia.

Sólo comentar eso.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Oct 2016)

Imaginen ustedes que los diputados y senadores fueran seres pensantes.

Imaginen que tuvieran coraje.

¿Cómo sería posible que perpetuaran un sistema que necesita de su sumisión para prevalecer? Nadie podría decir a otra persona lo que tiene o no que votar. 

Pero claro, las listas cerradas, casi siempre hechas a dedo crean vínculos que vencen voluntades. Atado y bien atado.

Las listas cerradas, encanto incluso de las llamadas "fuerzas del cambio" son la clave de todo. Imaginemos que los diputados y senadores representaran al pueblo. Sí, ya sé que es mucho imaginar, pero hagamos el esfuerzo. :rolleye:

Si un diputado o senador fuera elegido libremente por el Pueblo, y no por una secta de burócratas enaltecidos, no tendría que rendir cuentas más que al mismo Pueblo. No tendría más que decidir y votar en función de su conciencia y honor. Las propuestas de ley que se hicieran en las Cámaras sí vendrían directamente de los que fueran elegidos por el Pueblo, igual que las votaciones. Los discursos que hicieran unos y otros irían destinados a convencer realmente a los diputados a la hora de la votación, sin que haya acuerdos previos entre las castas de los partidos. Y los diputados votarían libremente siguiendo su criterio. Éste habría sido puesto en conocimiento de los votantes previamente cuando el que es ahora diputado se presentaba con sus propias ideas ante el electorado. Y el votante votaría nombre por nombre a aquellos que merecieran su confianza.

No como ahora que votamos a ciegas listas de las cuales no conocemos a sus integrantes ni por el perfil de facebook. Por todos los dioses, señores míos, con la tecnología que hay ahora podría cada uno de ustedes decirnos cuál es plan o programa de legislación, o de gobierno, llegado el caso.

Cada uno apechugando por lo que haga y el pertenecer a uno u otro partido no sería una cuestión jerárquica, sino algo voluntario en función de unos intereses comunes, y punto.

Nada de las mal llamadas "disciplinas de partido". Eso son chorradas que encubren lo que en realidad es la sumisión en la que se encuentran hoy quienes deberían ser nuestros representantes.

¿Y quien ha propuesto cambiar esto?: NADIE.

Ni siquiera Pablemos, ni C´s tienen arrestos para querer cambiar las cosas. No son más que otros súbditos de los que mandan.

No me vengan a hablar de *democracia*, hagan el favor señores míos de no hablarme más de democracia, porque parece que sus señorías no saben lo que significa ese palabra.


----------



## chaque (8 Oct 2016)

Si hubiese listas abiertas la disciplina de voto no tendría sentido. Pero no habíendolas los diputados debn votar lo que les digan las cúpulas


----------



## Lego (8 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Solo comentar que PODEMOS, ahora Unidos PODEMOS, es el único partido de España en el que sus diputados no están sometidos a la disciplina de voto.
> 
> Osea, UP es el único partido, con representación parlamentaria, *que respeta* lo que se dice en la constitución al respecto.
> 
> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:




POdemos es el partido que hace primarias y si a la cúpula no le gusta el resultado entonces no son vinculantes.

Como el PSOE. 

Se les agradece la sinceridad al PP ya Ciudadanos.


----------



## maran58 (8 Oct 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si cada diputado y cada senador representa la voluntad de sus votantes y no exclusivamente la voluntad de su PARTIDO, ¿por qué es inexcusable la llamada "disciplina de voto"?
> 
> ¿Podría un diputado o senador votar en conciencia y honor en contra de la voluntad de su partido o por el contrario la obediencia es indiscutible?
> 
> ...



Aquí las listas no son abiertas , así que a aguantarse y seguir las directrices del partido. Y si no les gusta, que se vayan.


----------



## Ayios (8 Oct 2016)

En España se votan partidos y programas, no personas. Nadie sabe quién es su representante, ni hay representante directo, ni se le puede destituir si lo hace mal. El diputado es un representante de los electores en general a través del programa que ha presentado su partido, por lo que hacer un uso patrimonial del escaño sí sería un fraude democrático.

Imaginemos que sale un partido cuya medida estrella es derogar la LIVG, consigue representación suficiente para poder hacerlo, pero a la hora de votarlo la mitad de sus diputados hacen uso de su "libertad" y deciden votar en contra por conciencia. ¿Sería o no sería un fraude para con los electores de ese partido que les votaron para cumplir un programa?

Lo que está mal hecho es que si un partido expulsa a uno de sus diputados no tenga potestad para quitarle el escaño. Eso son medias tintas; o se está en un sistema de representación proporcional o nos vamos a uno con representantes directos como en el Reino Unido.


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Oct 2016)

Realmente tu votas al PSOE y sus propuestas, o conoces el nombre y propuestas de los diputados de tu provincia? Se podría poner un señor por partido con N votos según corresponda.


----------



## Pepejosé (9 Oct 2016)

Podemos, ahora, UP es el único partido en el Congreso cuyos diputados tienen libertad de voto. Osea que, en este sentido, son los únicos que cumplen la constitución.

Es así por mucho que os disguste a algunos y no podáis admitirlo


----------



## silenus (9 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Podemos, ahora, UP es el único partido en el Congreso cuyos diputados tienen libertad de voto. Osea que, en este sentido, son los únicos que cumplen la constitución.
> 
> Es así por mucho que os disguste a algunos y no podáis admitirlo



O sea, que son todos sobornables. :fiufiu:


----------



## Lego (9 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Podemos, ahora, UP es el único partido en el Congreso cuyos diputados tienen libertad de voto. Osea que, en este sentido, son los únicos que cumplen la constitución.
> 
> Es así por mucho que os disguste a algunos y no podáis admitirlo



Y yo te digo que, visto lo visto hasta ahora, eso no se lo cree ni el tato.


----------



## Pepejosé (9 Oct 2016)

Lego dijo:


> Y yo te digo que, visto lo visto hasta ahora, eso no se lo cree ni el tato.



Pero es así.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Oct 2016)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Podemos, ahora, UP es el único partido en el Congreso cuyos diputados tienen libertad de voto. Osea que, en este sentido, son* los únicos que cumplen la constitución*.



¿A quién carajo le importa *esta constitución*? ¿No teníamos unas fuerzas del cambio? 

¿No queríamos hacer las cosas de otra manera? ¿No estábamos en un proceso constituyente?

No se nota mucho. Ya lo expliqué antes.

Imaginen ustedes que los diputados y senadores fueran seres pensantes.

Imaginen que tuvieran coraje.

¿Cómo sería posible que perpetuaran un sistema que necesita de su sumisión para prevalecer? Nadie podría decir a otra persona lo que tiene o no que votar. 

Pero claro, las listas cerradas, casi siempre hechas a dedo crean vínculos que vencen voluntades. Atado y bien atado.

Las listas cerradas, encanto incluso de las llamadas *"fuerzas del cambio"* son la clave de todo. Imaginemos que los diputados y senadores representaran al pueblo. Sí, ya sé que es mucho imaginar, pero hagamos el esfuerzo. 

Si un diputado o senador fuera elegido libremente por el Pueblo, y no por una secta de burócratas enaltecidos, no tendría que rendir cuentas más que al mismo Pueblo. No tendría más que decidir y votar en función de su conciencia y honor. Las propuestas de ley que se hicieran en las Cámaras sí vendrían directamente de los que fueran elegidos por el Pueblo, igual que las votaciones. Los discursos que hicieran unos y otros irían destinados a convencer realmente a los diputados a la hora de la votación, sin que haya acuerdos previos entre las castas de los partidos. Y los diputados votarían libremente siguiendo su criterio. Éste habría sido puesto en conocimiento de los votantes previamente cuando el que es ahora diputado se presentaba con sus propias ideas ante el electorado. Y el votante votaría nombre por nombre a aquellos que merecieran su confianza.

No como ahora que votamos a ciegas listas de las cuales no conocemos a sus integrantes ni por el perfil de facebook. Por todos los dioses, señores míos, con la tecnología que hay ahora podría cada uno de ustedes decirnos cuál es plan o programa de legislación, o de gobierno, llegado el caso.

Cada uno apechugando por lo que haga y el pertenecer a uno u otro partido no sería una cuestión jerárquica, sino algo voluntario en función de unos intereses comunes, y punto.

Nada de las mal llamadas "disciplinas de partido". Eso son chorradas que encubren lo que en realidad es la sumisión en la que se encuentran hoy quienes deberían ser nuestros representantes.

*¿Y quien ha propuesto cambiar esto?: NADIE.
*
Ni siquiera Pablemos, ni C´s tienen arrestos para querer cambiar las cosas. No son más que otros súbditos de los que mandan.

No me vengan a hablar de la Constitución, ni de Democracia, hagan el favor señores míos de no hablarme más de* Democracia*, porque parece que sus señorías no saben lo que significa ese palabra.


----------



## rikitiki (9 Oct 2016)

Sekum dijo:


> Pueden hacerlo, pero no volverían a aparecer en ninguna lista.



y esto curre porque en los partidos no hay democracia interna.
si el representante de Albacete, dependiera de los militantes de Albacete. Para seguir en las listas. intentaría tener contentos a sus militantes. aunque a veces tuviera que oponerse a la posición oficial del partido.

Pero como su puesto depende de chuparle la polla al lider. Al final nos representan peleles de mierda ignorantes y serviles al partido que no saben hacer otra cosa en la vida.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Oct 2016)

Si tenemos que admitir la llamada "disciplina" de voto como algo natural, como algo nuestro e inevitable, preguntémonos una cosa: ¿no sería mejor que nos ahorrásemos el sueldo de todos a los que se les dice lo que tienen que votar?

Es decir, si el líder de cada formación puede decidir en función de los 30, 40, 80 escaños que le tocan, paguémosle *el sueldo solo a uno* sabiendo que su voto equivale a esos 30, 40 u 80 escaños.

Así nos ahorraríamos el sueldo de los borreguitos. Que no debe ser cosa menor.

¿Alguien sabe a cuánto ascendería el conjunto anual de todos los salarios de congresistas y senadores excluyendo a los líderes?

Estaría bien conocer el dato.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2016)

Si tenemos que admitir la llamada "disciplina" de voto como algo natural, como algo nuestro e inevitable, preguntémonos una cosa: ¿no sería mejor que nos ahorrásemos el sueldo de todos a los que se les dice lo que tienen que votar?

Es decir, si el líder de cada formación puede decidir en función de los 30, 40, 80 escaños que le tocan, paguémosle el sueldo solo a uno sabiendo que su voto equivale a esos 30, 40 u 80 escaños.

Así nos ahorraríamos el sueldo de los borreguitos. Que no debe ser cosa menor.

¿Alguien sabe a cuánto ascendería el conjunto anual de todos los salarios de congresistas y senadores excluyendo a los líderes?

Estaría bien conocer el dato.


----------



## tododelreves (13 Oct 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si tenemos que admitir la llamada "disciplina" de voto como algo natural, como algo nuestro e inevitable, preguntémonos una cosa: ¿no sería mejor que nos ahorrásemos el sueldo de todos a los que se les dice lo que tienen que votar?
> 
> Es decir, si el líder de cada formación puede decidir en función de los 30, 40, 80 escaños que le tocan, paguémosle el sueldo solo a uno sabiendo que su voto equivale a esos 30, 40 u 80 escaños.
> 
> ...



Un diputado no se dedica sólo a apretar un botón. También forman parte de comisiones y elaboran leyes y demás. Lo que se podría decir es que no es necesario que un partido tenga 150 diputados porque está claro que muchos van a estar ociosos sin hacer nada. Se deberían formar comisiones permanentes y en base a eso repartir diputados proporcionalmente o algún sistema similar.

El problema es el de siempre, que quien tiene que cambiarlo no tiene el más mínimo interés por hacerlo.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2016)

tododelreves dijo:


> Un diputado no se dedica sólo a apretar un botón. También forman parte de comisiones y elaboran leyes y demás. Lo que se podría decir es que no es necesario que un partido tenga 150 diputados porque está claro que muchos van a estar ociosos sin hacer nada. Se deberían formar comisiones permanentes y en base a eso repartir diputados proporcionalmente o algún sistema similar.
> 
> El problema es el de siempre, que quien tiene que cambiarlo no tiene el más mínimo interés por hacerlo.



Lo que digo es que es absurdo que se considere inexcusable la "disciplina de voto" y luego creer que esas comisiones que elaboran las leyes tienen libertad de acción.

Si tienen libertad, que cada uno vote lo que le de la gana. Y si no la tienen, pues que se ahorren el ir a trabajar y así nos ahorraremos el tener que pagarles.


----------



## Republicano (13 Oct 2016)

Aunque no estoy de acuerdo con la disciplina de voto, pero como tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el sistema electoral español (yo pediría uno más proporcional, con una elección más directa y con presidente elegido en doble vuelta entre los dos que obtuvieran más apoyo en el parlamento elegido proporcionalmente, así nos quitaríamos la mierda que estamos viviendo ahora), no queda otra con el sistema electoral actual. La única vez que no hubo disciplina de voto en el PSOE se le denominó Tamayazo. 

Y que UP tiene libertad de voto. JA. Ya veremos si no votan todo en bloque como cualquier otro partido (igual se da diferencias pero por el putiferio que tienen liado con las confluencias)


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Oct 2016)

"Lo que diga Dios nuestro Señor..."








"...o los representantes de Dios en la Tierra: los gestores".

El PSOE se prepara para dejar gobernar a Mariano Rajoy


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2016)

Si sólo pueden los socialistas responder como autómatas...

¿Para qué carajo les preguntan?

El partido de la conspiración haciendo *un paripé para decir que son democráticos...*


----------



## Odiseus (23 Oct 2016)

La disciplina de partido indica que nuestro sistema democrático es un fraude.

Los diputados no representan a nadie salvo a los jefes de partido a quien obedecen ciegamente, son funcionarios de partido sin ninguna conexión con el electorado que vota guiado por unas siglas y no tiene ni idea de quienes son los señores que figuran en esas listas.

Que la Constitución prohíba el mandato imperativo es un juego de palabras para niños, si un diputado desobediente acudiera al TC para protestar por una sanción impuesta, sabe igualmente que su futuro como diputado tiene los días contados, el jefe sólo tendría que esperar 4 años a lo sumo para deshacerse de él, por lo que a nadie se le va a pasar por la cabeza jugarse su poltrona.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2016)

*“Sánchez es hoy el símbolo de un PSOE que todavía aspira a ser alternativa”*

"Ya veremos cuál será, pero el coste es seguro", afirma. Pese al complicado momento, Iceta es poco dado a los dramas. Si hay que replantear la relación entre partidos, se hará. Mientras, sigue apostando por un PSOE que sea la alternativa al PP, con Podemos y, si hacen falta, los independentistas. Y, para ello, continúa mirando con buenos ojos a Pedro Sánchez.

¿El PSC ha roto con el PSOE de forma unilateral, como dice el PSOE?

No. En la resolución aprobada el martes había tres puntos, y el tercero exponía de forma muy contundente nuestra voluntad de seguir juntos.

Ha repetido que su partido "no tenía otra opción que votar no". ¿Por qué?

Hay motivos de orden general, que tienen que ver con las políticas en materia económica y social del PP, también con que no le vemos capacidad ni voluntad de luchar contra la corrupción. Y después hay un tema más específico de Catalunya, y es que nosotros señalamos como responsable a Rajoy, no único pero sí importante, de la falta de diálogo que envenena la política catalana y las relaciones con España. En este curso que parece que se producirá el choque de trenes institucional, nosotros no queremos aparecer al lado de ninguno de los dos trenes.

Por tanto, ¿considera que el PSOE se sitúa del lado de Rajoy en ese choque de trenes?

No necesariamente. El PSOE tiene una propuesta concreta, yo creo que es la buena, que es una reforma constitucional federal. Pero priorizan ante todo evitar unas terceras elecciones, y para eso han decidido que se deben abstener. Nosotros no lo compartimos.

¿Por qué cree que el PSOE tomó el domingo la decisión de abstenerse?

Creo que la razón fundamental del PSOE es comprar tiempo. Porque el PSOE es consciente de que está en una posición de gran debilidad. Pero, ¿a qué precio? Sobre todo cuando parte de la debilidad es autoinflingida. Si has decapitado a tu líder, efectivamente, estas muy débil.

Usted llegó a decir que un pacto con el PP era la muerte.

Bueno, el PSOE tiene una historia de 137 años. Así que ha visto de todo, guerra, prisión, clandestinidad, peleas internas a tiros… ¿esto es lo peor que le ha pasado en la historia? Seguramente, no. Pero lo peor en los últimos 40 años, probablemente sí. 

El PSOE ha amenazado con diferentes actuaciones al PSC. En primer lugar, por romper la disciplina de voto, con multas, pero podrían decidir la expulsión del grupo. ¿Vería razonables estas consecuencias?

No. Miremos una situación parecida. El SPD hizo una gran coalición con la CDU de Merkel, ni más ni menos. Pero hicieron una consulta a la militancia y un congreso del partido. Y después, todavía había diputados socialdemócratas que no estaban de acuerdo. Cuando le preguntaron a Sigmar Gabriel [presidente del SPD] qué pasaría con esos diputados, aseguró que expresaban lo que pensaba una parte del electorado, por lo que no merecían medidas disciplinarias. Es verdad que los partidos estamos montados sobre la idea de la disciplina y la cohesión pero, de acuerdo con su propio planteamiento de excepcionalidad, el PSOE hubiera hecho mejor dando una abstención acotada a lo mínimo necesario. Y de paso, estaría evitando conflictos políticos mayores.

¿Por qué cree que se han decantado por imponer una abstención en bloque?

Quiero creer que porque son tributarios de la larga cultura de partido que no contempla otra posibilidad que el voto en bloque.

Descarta la opción de que sea una forma de vengarse, o de laminar a los críticos.

Mmm… no quiero pensarlo en estos términos. Creo que se debe a esta cultura. Pero yo creo que la flexibilidad era obligada. Más sensible y más inteligente.

http://www.eldiario.es/catalunya/politica/Sanchez-simbolo-PSOE-todavia-alternativa_0_573593353.html


----------



## Odiseus (29 Oct 2016)

Este post tiene que estar permanentemente arriba.

El parlamento en España sólo cumple una función decorativa, una fachada, una ficción. Con disciplina de partido no hay representatividad, sólo funcionarios obedientes con sus respectivos jefes.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *“Sánchez es hoy el símbolo de un PSOE que todavía aspira a ser alternativa”*
> 
> "Ya veremos cuál será, pero el coste es seguro", afirma. Pese al complicado momento, Iceta es poco dado a los dramas. Si hay que replantear la relación entre partidos, se hará. Mientras, sigue apostando por un PSOE que sea la alternativa al PP, con Podemos y, si hacen falta, los independentistas. Y, para ello, continúa mirando con buenos ojos a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> ...




Sánchez ya no es símbolo de nada, salvo de su propia *cobardía*.


----------



## kikepm (1 Nov 2016)

Todo da igual. El PSOE tiene los días contados, asistimos al principio del fin de uno de los pilares del régimen 78.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> Todo da igual. El PSOE tiene los días contados, asistimos al principio del fin de uno de los pilares del régimen 78.



Y viene a sustituirlo Pablemos y sus amiguetes...

Estamos apañados.


----------



## kikepm (1 Nov 2016)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y viene a sustituirlo Pablemos y sus amiguetes...
> 
> Estamos apañados.



Yo no lo tendría tan claro. Por lo menos una buena parte de los potenciales votantes han renunciado a seguir al lider habida cuenta de la TRAICIÓN.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2016)

*El cayado del pastor y los dientes del perro.*

La purga de la gestora a los sanchistas reabre las heridas internas en el PSOE.

Rocío de Frutos Madrazo: «Me he sentido maltratada, pero estoy tranquila porque volvería a votar no»

Las heridas en el PSOE no solo siguen abiertas sino que se agravan cada día. La gestora socialista nombrada tras la dimisión de Pedro Sánchez como secretario general consumó ayer el castigo a una buena parte de los diputados díscolos que desobedecieron la orden de abstenerse en la investidura de Mariano Rajoy. Aunque finalmente no todos los que votaron en contra fueron apartados de sus cargos, la purga fue incluso más allá de lo esperado, ya que también han sido destituidos algunos diputados que se abstuvieron, aunque lo hicieran a regañadientes, e incluso senadores afines a Sánchez.El castigo provocó una airada reacción de los afectados y de los próximos al ex secretario general, que lo calificaron de «revancha». La gestora apartó entre otros muchos a Meritxell Batet, diputada del PSC que formaba parte de la dirección del grupo parlamentario. Otro destacado dirigente que cae en desgracia es Óscar López, que fue portavoz en el Senado en la época de Pedro Sánchez y hombre de su máxima confianza. Ya en un primer momento, López fue apartado de la portavocía del grupo parlamentario, pero se le adscribió a Educación. Ayer, sin embargo, se le privó de cualquier responsabilidad en el Senado, pasando así a ser un diputado raso.
Además, se aparta también a otros parlamentarios próximos a Sánchez que ocupaban cargos relevantes en el Congreso y el Senado, como Susana Sumelzo y Sofía Hernanz. Entre los depurados por la gestora presidida por el asturiano Javier Fernández están también dos parlamentarias de esa comunidad afines al exlíder del PSOE, Adriana Lastra y Luisa Carcedo, y la diputada por Ourense Rocío de Frutos, que era portavoz adjunta de la Comisión de Empleo y Seguridad Social.Pero no todos los que votaron no a Rajoy han sido castigados. A pesar de que ella misma llegó a dar por hecha su destitución, la magistrada Margarita Robles, que no milita en el PSOE y a la que Pedro Sánchez situó como número dos al Congreso por Madrid, seguirá como presidenta de la Comisión de Justicia. La gestora era consciente de que removerla de ese puesto habría tenido un impacto muy negativo. Pero en esa decisión ha influido también el hecho de que, de haberla apartado, los socialistas tendrían que negociar con el PP para mantener al frente de la comisión a un socialista. Algo que, después de que el PSOE impidiera que Jorge Fernández presidiera la Comisión de Exteriores, era un problema. Tras conocer la decisión, la jueza olvidó sus recientes críticas a la gestora, llamó a «pasar página», instó a «trabajar unidos» como oposición «seria y rigurosa» y aseguró que «en el PSOE no sobra nadie». Diferencias de criterioEl portavoz de la gestora, Mario Jiménez, explicó las diferencias de criterio a la hora de decidir los relevos asegurando que la conformación de los nuevos equipos obedece únicamente a baremos de «capacidad y confianza». Los socialistas catalanes, que desobedecieron en bloque la orden de abstenerse en la investidura, salen indemnes. Los tres diputados del PSC que ocupaban portavocías en las comisiones permanecen en sus puestos. Y, según Jiménez, en el caso de Batet, su puesto en la dirección del grupo queda «vacante» a la espera de que se resuelva la crisis entre el PSOE y el PSC, ya que en la sede de Ferraz están «seguros» de que ambas formaciones seguirán trabajando juntas y los miembros del PSC tendrán «opción de formar parte de la dirección del grupo».El PSC da la crisis por acabada y aboga por tener una «relación más sensata»El primer secretario del PSC, Miquel Iceta, mostró ayer su voluntad de reconducir la crisis con el PSOE dando por concluida la fase de enfrentamiento, a pesar de que la socialista catalana Meritxell Batet haya sido apartada de la dirección del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista en el Congreso. Iceta aseguró que el PSOE «sale perdiendo» al relevarla, pero espera que se trate de algo «temporal» y suponga el «punto final del episodio». A partir de ahora, según dijo, lo que hay que hacer es recuperar una relación «más sensata» entre ambas formaciones.«Celebro que diputados del PSC en comisiones mantengan sus responsabilidades», señaló Iceta, quien explicó que Batet seguirá siendo la coordinadora de los socialistas catalanes en el Congreso. Respecto al futuro de las relaciones entre el PSOE y el PSC, se mostró «convencido» de que esta crisis «acabará bien», porque, para «coser», ambas partes tienen «aguja, hilo y ganas».

La purga de la gestora a los sanchistas reabre las heridas internas en el PSOE


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## kikepm (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



¿Se va a tirar los 15 minutos con el soniquete molestísimo de las campanitas sonando?

Porque es insoporable, la hostia.


----------

